# The Three Stages Of A Man's Life



## teacup13 (May 28, 2009)

_The Three Stages Of A Man's Life_




SINGLE









MARRIED 









DIVORCED










ANY QUESTIONS?


----------



## Dutch (May 28, 2009)

TC13-

Thanks for the morning laugh. Showed it to a friend of mine that's been down that road and he said that last pic is dead on cuz that's how he felt when the divorce was said and done!


----------



## werdwolf (May 28, 2009)

Oh Ya, been there, done that.  Now I'm back around to the second pic again!


----------

